# Suns trade Barbosa for Hedo; S/T deal with ATL for Childress



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> LAS VEGAS - The Suns are on the verge of acquiring forwards Hedo Turkoglu and Josh Childress, swiftly rebounding from the loss of Amar'e Stoudemire with two quality impact players.
> 
> The Suns would send guard Leandro Barbosa to Toronto for Turkoglu, a 6-foot-10 Turkish forward with versatile skills to shoot from long range and be a playmaker.
> 
> ...


Damn, I was hoping the lakers would get Turk


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Suns near acquisitions of Hedo Turkoglu, Josh Childress*

Nash will make them both look better then they are at this point. Still don't think this Suns team is going to the postseason, though.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns near acquisitions of Hedo Turkoglu, Josh Childress*

I like Childress move. Definite upgrade over Barbosa.


I'm not sure if I like Hedo move because of money or him at PF totally, but they'll make it work somehow and Suns are making the playoffs now.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Suns near acquisitions of Hedo Turkoglu, Josh Childress*

I like Childress but that contract seems like a bit much for a guy that had 1 decent season and then left the NBA. Then again look at what we paid Warrick and Frye. 

I love Turks game and would love to see him on our team but man that contract is ugly and puts a serious dent in our future cap plans. Depending on what we actually end up shipping out for him and Childress.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns near acquisitions of Hedo Turkoglu, Josh Childress*

Barbosa and Dwayne Jones are going to Raps for Hedo. 

2nd rd pick for Childress. 6.5M of TE is being used.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Suns near acquisitions of Hedo Turkoglu, Josh Childress*

Ugh, don't like this trend of getting long crappy contracts.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns near acquisitions of Hedo Turkoglu, Josh Childress*



> Turkoglu agrees to waive $5.25 million of $6.5 million trade kicker. Turkoglu is under contract for next 4 years at roughly $42 million


Gambo620


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Suns trade Barbosa for Hedo; S/T deal with ATL for Childress in 4 way*

I want to see Nash in the postseason again. . . . but at the same time, I want the Suns to get a high draft pick. The Suns really need to make up their ****ing mind. Because going in as the 8th seed is a waste of time. Lets get some young talent in Phoenix ASAP.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Suns trade Barbosa for Hedo; S/T deal with ATL for Childress in 4 way*

5 years, $33M for Childress it looks like. I actually really like his game, didn't think we'd be able to get a 6'8 athletic swing man who can finish at the rim, is an okay shooter, and is a good positional rebounder. I'm guessing we'll be seeing him play some 4 here and there.

Turkoglu is a whole other thing... that will be interesting, because optimally he'll do best when he's playing with the bench players as a secondary ball handler next to Dragic. A Dragic/Dudley/Childress/Turk/Frye bench is good enough to compete against a lot of starting line ups when their shots are falling, and can play passable team defense. That said, the bench will probably be Dragic/Dudley/Childress/Warrick/Frye.

The main thing is that this really kills any chance Earl had at getting minutes. There's no way he's getting many minutes ahead of proven NBA commodities like Dudley, Hill, Turk and J-Rich, so no minutes at the three. And he'll also be behind Frye, Warrick and Turk at the 4. He can't play the two... (and even at the 2, he'd be behind J-Rich, Childress, Dudley and occasionally Dragic. ) He's not a 5 in any system except Nelly's... and even then he'd be behind Robin, Frye, and probably Warrick as long as we're talking about undersized people who can't guard 5's or even bigger 4's.

Anyone expecting Earl to break out should see this as a preventative measure.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Suns trade Barbosa for Hedo; S/T deal with ATL for Childress in 4 way*

I feel bad for Clark, but he'll earn his minutes for sure. Looks like hill is going to be playing around 25mpg. It's a good move for the long term and also for the short. Griffin is officially odd man out though. Suns are now 10 deep with Clark at 11. We may see a 12 man rotation next year!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Suns trade Barbosa for Hedo; S/T deal with ATL for Childress in 4 way*

I like Josh Childress' game actually. It's been a while, but I remember him at being above average at defense & rebounding and doesn't need many touches to score 10-12 PPG. I may have to catch a Suns game just to marvel at that jump shot of his. Shawn Marion esque


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Suns trade Barbosa for Hedo; S/T deal with ATL for Childress in 4 way*



ATLien said:


> I like Josh Childress' game actually. It's been a while, but I remember him at being above average at defense & rebounding and doesn't need many touches to score 10-12 PPG. I may have to catch a Suns game just to marvel at that jump shot of his. Shawn Marion esque


childress' jumper almost makes marions jumper look ray allen esque


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Suns near acquisitions of Hedo Turkoglu, Josh Childress*



Organized Chaos said:


> I like Childress move. Definite upgrade over Barbosa.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I like Hedo move because of money or him at PF totally, but they'll make it work somehow and Suns are making the playoffs now.


I really dont like Hedo at all, but the one thing you have going for you is you have nash, and nash can make anybody with an ounce of talent look good, he made amare look better than he actually was for years, just got to hope he can work that mojo with hedo


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Suns trade Barbosa for Hedo; S/T deal with ATL for Childress in 4 way*



> Today's the end of an era. My close friend Leandrinho leaves the Suns making me the last player from 04-07. Great memories. Boa sorte irmao!


http://twitter.com/the_real_nash


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Suns trade Barbosa for Hedo; S/T deal with ATL for Childress in 4 way*

Do you guys want the money to sit there, or do you wanna spend the money!? i welcome hedo to phoenix with open arms! in fact, im going to the team shop to pick up a hedo jersey! thank you sarver! i dont care how bad his contract is, im glad we decided to throw some cash up!


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Suns trade Barbosa for Hedo; S/T deal with ATL for Childress in 4 way*

I'd rather have the money sit there. 

Apparently you want to be the new Knicks. Not interested in acquiring older expensive players when are team is clearly in need of rebuilding.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Suns trade Barbosa for Hedo; S/T deal with ATL for Childress in 4 way*



l0st1 said:


> I'd rather have the money sit there.
> 
> Apparently you want to be the new Knicks. Not interested in acquiring older expensive players when are team is clearly in need of rebuilding.


you'd rather have the money sit there huh? the new knicks huh? lol. you think they need rebuilding? if thats the case, are you man enough to trade steve nash? nobody is man enough to trade steve nash. as long as that guy is on this team, the suns are going to be fine.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Suns trade Barbosa for Hedo; S/T deal with ATL for Childress in 4 way*



S.T.A.T.1 said:


> you'd rather have the money sit there huh? the new knicks huh? lol. you think they need rebuilding? if thats the case, are you man enough to trade steve nash? nobody is man enough to trade steve nash. as long as that guy is on this team, the suns are going to be fine.


the man is 36 years old


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Suns trade Barbosa for Hedo; S/T deal with ATL for Childress in 4 way*



roux2dope said:


> the man is 36 years old


i thought he was 37? but anyways, whos man enough to do it? the guy is a future hall of famer, and is showing no signs of slowing down. you dont trade steve nash. period.

what does everyone else think? should we trade steve nash? its time to seperate the boys from the men on this board.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Suns trade Barbosa for Hedo; S/T deal with ATL for Childress in 4 way*



S.T.A.T.1 said:


> i thought he was 37? but anyways, whos man enough to do it? the guy is a future hall of famer, and is showing no signs of slowing down. you dont trade steve nash. period.
> 
> what does everyone else think? should we trade steve nash? its time to seperate the boys from the men on this board.


he turns 37 during the season... i dont think its urgent to trade him but at some point in the season if Nash is still putting up numbers and the suns as a team take a step backwards it would be smart to explore the possibility of getting something for the future for him before its too late, the guy isnt going to be an elite pg forever and if he cant win the suns a title the best thing he can do for the team is to set them up for the next 5 years by being traded.. im not a suns fan but thats my opinion


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Suns trade Barbosa for Hedo; S/T deal with ATL for Childress in 4 way*



The Hedo Show said:


> you'd rather have the money sit there huh? the new knicks huh? lol. you think they need rebuilding? if thats the case, are you man enough to trade steve nash? nobody is man enough to trade steve nash. as long as that guy is on this team, the suns are going to be fine.


Yes I'd rather have money sitting there come the trade deadline, or come next offseason. No point in just spending money because we have money to spend. Makes no sense.

Am I man enough to trade Steve Nash? I'd much rather keep him, but if he wanted out because of the direction of the team then I'm perfectly fine moving him. But just because Nash is here doesn't mean we have to mortgage our future. Hedo is a solid player but he's also 31, coming off a terrible year, and making 40M over 4 years. Warrick is a journeyman who really brings nothing to this team that they need. Not to mention an overpaid Channing Frye now. How does that help our future? People were just complaining about Barbosa's contract yet his contract was pretty similar to Frye's. And atleast Barbosa brought multiple things to the table during that stretch. Frye is a spot up shooter and that's it.

The Suns are going to be fine because we have Steve Nash? Yes because let me count the Western Conference Titles we have or Championships we have. Once Amare left and our owner decided he'd rather make money than win games this team significantly changed directions. Sorry but I'd much rather take a couple bad years to set ourselves up nicely in the future than be stuck in mediocrity for the foreseeable future because we locked in long term contracts.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Suns trade Barbosa for Hedo; S/T deal with ATL for Childress in 4 way*



l0st1 said:


> Yes I'd rather have money sitting there come the trade deadline, or come next offseason. No point in just spending money because we have money to spend. Makes no sense.
> 
> Am I man enough to trade Steve Nash? I'd much rather keep him, but if he wanted out because of the direction of the team then I'm perfectly fine moving him. But just because Nash is here doesn't mean we have to mortgage our future. Hedo is a solid player but he's also 31, coming off a terrible year, and making 40M over 4 years. Warrick is a journeyman who really brings nothing to this team that they need. Not to mention an overpaid Channing Frye now. How does that help our future? People were just complaining about Barbosa's contract yet his contract was pretty similar to Frye's. And atleast Barbosa brought multiple things to the table during that stretch. Frye is a spot up shooter and that's it.
> 
> The Suns are going to be fine because we have Steve Nash? Yes because let me count the Western Conference Titles we have or Championships we have. Once Amare left and our owner decided he'd rather make money than win games this team significantly changed directions. Sorry but I'd much rather take a couple bad years to set ourselves up nicely in the future than be stuck in mediocrity for the foreseeable future because we locked in long term contracts.


if they jus let that money sit there, there would be a lot of angry suns fans. basically saying, were not trying to compete this year. you dont do that coming off a wcf appearance. he would lose more money from lack of ticket sales than to jus spend that damn money. i hope sarver keeps spending. 

and why would you compare barbosas contract to fryes.. barbosas contract is way worse than fryes.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Nash is the Brett Favre of basketball without the attention. The guy has a few more years in him; I believe 2 more as an elite point guard. I am very excited to watch the new look Suns next season.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Suns trade Barbosa for Hedo; S/T deal with ATL for Childress in 4 way*



The Hedo Show said:


> if they jus let that money sit there, there would be a lot of angry suns fans. basically saying, were not trying to compete this year. you dont do that coming off a wcf appearance. he would lose more money from lack of ticket sales than to jus spend that damn money. i hope sarver keeps spending.
> 
> and why would you compare barbosas contract to fryes.. barbosas contract is way worse than fryes.


Ya 2 years 14M for Barbosa is "way worse" than 5 years 33M( or whatever the exact figure came out to be).

So you'd rather our team lock themselves down to a terrible contract to a 31 year old and overpay a nomad role player that basically brings nothing to this team? I'm not saying don't spend the money but I am saying I'd rather not spend it then spend is stupidly. If they could of got a guy like Al Jefferson I'd be for it. Hedo doesn't do much for us. I like him as a player and have wanted him on our team. But he is NOT a PF and him starting there is a huge problem. And that sad part is that's actually are best option at the moment. Warrick might be a worse PF option.

If he wanted to act like he was trying to compete then he should of paid Amare the max. This team will not compete. I'm not sure what delusions some Suns fans are under but this team isn't going to compete. At best we are a 6-8th seed and probably first round exit. Unless of course injuries somehow change that(whether it be for better or worse).


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

You guys are crazy. This was the first time Frye got meaningful playing time and while he struggled in the WCF, he did other things well. In fact I was rather impressed with how much his defense improved. He started out at about the same as Amare on defense but by the end of the season, his defense was more comparable to Lopez.

As for trading Nash, no, never. Quitting on your fans for two-three years is a loser's mentality. The Lakers have never said "let's not compete for a few year because we may get good" The Suns need to maintain competitiveness and find the missing pieces through trades and FA.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

How is that quitting on your fans? Not resigning Amare was a huge step back. And it's not just a matter of replacing the points/rebounds. He gave us a legit post player and inside threat.

I don't get how taking a deliberate step back now and rebuilding in , hopefully, a year or two is worse than being stuck as a mediocre middle of the road team for the next 5 years. We are basically a 1st round team right now(barring some unforeseen craziness) but we aren't bad enough to get an impact player in the draft. Outside of Jrich we have no realistic trade assets, since apparently moving Nash is some crazy idea. Not seeing how trying to build a future through smart fiscal trades(IE Thunder, Blazers, etc) is having a "losers mentality"

Guess I'd rather have 1 or 2 bad years then sustained average play. But that's just me.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

l0st1 said:


> How is that quitting on your fans? Not resigning Amare was a huge step back. And it's not just a matter of replacing the points/rebounds. He gave us a legit post player and inside threat.
> 
> I don't get how taking a deliberate step back now and rebuilding in , hopefully, a year or two is worse than being stuck as a mediocre middle of the road team for the next 5 years. We are basically a 1st round team right now(barring some unforeseen craziness) but we aren't bad enough to get an impact player in the draft. Outside of Jrich we have no realistic trade assets, since apparently moving Nash is some crazy idea. Not seeing how trying to build a future through smart fiscal trades(IE Thunder, Blazers, etc) is having a "losers mentality"
> 
> Guess I'd rather have 1 or 2 bad years then sustained average play. But that's just me.


not resigning amare was a great decision. the suns have proved time and time again they can play w/o him, and why pay a guy that cant get us to finals.. something had to change.

i do agree that the suns could spend money better.. i would like al jefferson on this team.. but i didnt expect to sign anybody this summer and im happy we ended up with a guy like hedo.. and im pretty sure we will still be in the running for a close to max player if im not mistaken. barbosa makes 7 milli, hedo makes 11 milli? not sure, but ill take the 4 milli a year extra to have a way better player than barbs.. hedo is pretty damn rare, barbs isnt.. you got nate robinson, ty lawson, guys like that who are very comparable to babrbs.. offense off the bench.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I can agree that resigning Amare COULD be a great decision. But bottomeline is basically letting him walk takes us out of whatever contender status we had. Amare gave our offense balance, and allowed our shooters to get more open looks. Not to mention he was the only guy on our team capable of getting to the FT line on a consistent basis.

I like Hedo, I really do. I've wanted him on our team for awhile. But no in this way. He, in no way, should be our starting PF. He is at best an average defender at SF at PF he will not be effective. Offensively, he's best with the ball in his hands(which is one of the reasons he didn't like Toronto) and obviously here he won't be the guy with the ball. Possibly a secondary ball handler(though it's up in the air with Hill still here) and even when Dragic comes in, I'd MUCH rather have Dragic continue progressing as a PG then to take the ball out of his hands. Hedo is a great shooter, and passer. No doubt about that. But we have shooters. This just puts in in limbo because now we have nothing but SFs that will be force to play PF... Hill, Clark, Hedo, Warrick. And Dudley who will also be getting some SF minutes.I like Hedo, but I would much, much, MUCH rather us actually go after a guy that IS a PF. Right now we have Frye and Lopez. That is TERRIBLE interior wise. We need atleast 1 more body to play in the paint.

As for contracts, Barbosa had 2 years left and was a much more managable contract. Considering it was only about 7-8M, 2 years, and a young player who is still pretty solid despite your attempt to compare him to Nate Robinson. Meanwhile, Hedo is owed 40m over the next 4 years, is 31 and is coming off a terrible season in which he pretty much demanded a trade. It's not just a matter of he's making slightly more so it's not that bad since he "is" more productive. It's a longterm picture. You saying we are in the running for a max player is contingent now on us letting Jrich walk. Just quickly looking over our salary situation next year after getting Childress, Hedo, Warrick and resiging Frye. We would be around 52-53M without resigning Jrich. Current cap is at 58M.....


EDIT: Actually I factored in Warricks contract a little to high. So we'd be around 50-51.
Would much rather have flexibility than Hedo, Warrick and Frye.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

l0st1 said:


> I can agree that resigning Amare COULD be a great decision. But bottomeline is basically letting him walk takes us out of whatever contender status we had. Amare gave our offense balance, and allowed our shooters to get more open looks. Not to mention he was the only guy on our team capable of getting to the FT line on a consistent basis.
> 
> I like Hedo, I really do. I've wanted him on our team for awhile. But no in this way. He, in no way, should be our starting PF. He is at best an average defender at SF at PF he will not be effective. Offensively, he's best with the ball in his hands(which is one of the reasons he didn't like Toronto) and obviously here he won't be the guy with the ball. Possibly a secondary ball handler(though it's up in the air with Hill still here) and even when Dragic comes in, I'd MUCH rather have Dragic continue progressing as a PG then to take the ball out of his hands. Hedo is a great shooter, and passer. No doubt about that. But we have shooters. This just puts in in limbo because now we have nothing but SFs that will be force to play PF... Hill, Clark, Hedo, Warrick. And Dudley who will also be getting some SF minutes.I like Hedo, but I would much, much, MUCH rather us actually go after a guy that IS a PF. Right now we have Frye and Lopez. That is TERRIBLE interior wise. We need atleast 1 more body to play in the paint.
> 
> ...


i definately agree with some of your opinions. absolutely..

I really hope some more moves are made. off season is far from over.

but i do think frye's contract is movable. (im not a fan of frye. all ive ever said is the signing isnt as bad as it seems. ) sarver has not totally blown it yet, your outlook makes it seems like were screwed. 

ok. so after the hedo trade, this is what i would like to see happen.

package g hill(too old these days, quit paying him homage by starting him), warrick, eral clark maybe, and some draft picks for a starting pf. lets say lamarcus aldridge. (dont know if salaries match up, or if the blazers would even do it), then pick up a servicable backup C. Lets say Kurt Thomas.

nash/dragic
jrich/childress
hedo/dudley
aldridge/frye
lopez/kurt thomas

that team would be solid from every aspect. great shooters, good defense, good rebounding and still can play suns basketball.

if you gta throw frye in, instead of warrick, than fine.

nash/dragic
jrich/childress
hedo/dudley
aldridge/warrick
lopez/kurt thomas


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Steve Nash can make chicken salad, with chicken ****. He'll make any loser look decent. Stevie will help Hedo alot in having a comeback season.


----------

